# Labor Day Sales?



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Anyone know of good Labor Day sales?


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

This is on sale, I might try this thing out as a way to move materials around and a work surface on site: 

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Werner-4...gclid=CK3mr7aR8s4CFcMmhgodUYABbg&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## 350X (May 20, 2016)

Do you have a spending fetish?


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

splatz said:


> This is on sale, I might try this thing out as a way to move materials around and a work surface on site:
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/p/Werner-4...gclid=CK3mr7aR8s4CFcMmhgodUYABbg&gclsrc=aw.ds


Those are what tapers around here offen use on commercial sites. Looks like a good investment.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

This is on sale, I might try this thing out as a way to move materials around and a work surface on site: 

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Werner-4...gclid=CK3mr7aR8s4CFcMmhgodUYABbg&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

splatz said:


> This is on sale, I might try this thing out as a way to move materials around and a work surface on site:
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/p/Werner-4...gclid=CK3mr7aR8s4CFcMmhgodUYABbg&gclsrc=aw.ds


I have a very similar design, I love it. Used it for way more than I thought I ever would. Add a couple small bins on the ends and it turns into a great work platform.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

We're NOT selling _anything_ this weekend

We're officially CLOSED until Tues Sept 6th. 

We're NOT answering the phone, NOT returning calls, DON'T want to look at you job, DON'T want to hear about your job, which goes triple for anyone south of our state border.

~CS~


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

HackWork said:


> Anyone know of good Labor Day sales?


Hack, is that what Labor Day is all about now?
Did everyone forget the sacrifices made to better our working conditions.
Is it less of a holiday for non-Union workers?
Should we thumb our noses at them and go out and buy a non- Union made, foreign badged car?


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

splatz said:


> This is on sale, I might try this thing out as a way to move materials around and a work surface on site:
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/p/Werner-4...gclid=CK3mr7aR8s4CFcMmhgodUYABbg&gclsrc=aw.ds


Nice,
Looks like table height for lunch and bar height for break time.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Suncoast Power said:


> Hack, is that what Labor Day is all about now?
> Did everyone forget the sacrifices made to better our working conditions.
> Is it less of a holiday for non-Union workers?
> Should we thumb our noses at them and go out and buy a non- Union made, foreign badged car?


Actually, I was just thinking the same thing. We should boycott stores on Labour Day. Hack buys all his stuff online, though.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

99cents said:


> Actually, I was just thinking the same thing. We should boycott stores on Labour Day. Hack buys all his stuff online, though.


He's good. They don't ship until Tuesday.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I didn't know Labour Day was North American. Good stuff.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

I could use a good leaf blower for the new place.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Suncoast Power said:


> Hack, is that what Labor Day is all about now?
> Did everyone forget the sacrifices made to better our working conditions.
> Is it less of a holiday for non-Union workers?
> Should we thumb our noses at them and go out and buy a non- Union made, foreign badged car?


Do me a favor, don't cancel your suicide.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

HackWork said:


> Do me a favor, don't cancel your suicide.


I won't, I know promised to let you blow me to death. I'll send you a bus ticket. :laughing:


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Another thread that could have been good and helpful, ruined by liberals.

This is an example of what life is going to be like under Hilary.


----------



## Palm (Jun 27, 2016)

NPR should go silent for Monday, giving ****** a moment to think for themselves. I'd gladly donate to that public service.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

HackWork said:


> Another thread that could have been good and helpful, ruined by liberals.
> 
> This is an example of what life is going to be like under Hilary.


Yes but. Can you say that you voted for Reagan? I can. :whistling2:


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Suncoast Power said:


> Yes but. Can you say that you voted for Reagan? I can. :whistling2:


Hitler did normal things in his younger years too. 

Your point?


----------



## 350X (May 20, 2016)

HackWork said:


> Do me a favor, don't cancel your suicide.




Imo, this is the nail in your coffin. These are legit questions that could have been answered professionally. There are jokes and then there are jokers. I think this is a joker. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

350X said:


> Imo, this is the nail in your coffin. These are legit questions that could have been answered professionally. There are jokes and then there are jokers. I think this is a joker.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He's from Jersey. It doesn't mean what you think. Extreme for the rest of us is just everyday smack with them. He's cool.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

350X said:


> Imo, this is the nail in your coffin. These are legit questions that could have been answered professionally. There are jokes and then there are jokers. I think this is a joker.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Your original post said that there was a sale on lights at Costco, you edited to ask me about my fetishes  So I assume you are just a troll too.

Jrannis has been trolling lately and decided to use my thread to continue his bullcrap, I don't need a lecture on Labor Day from some guy that lies about being a union company and using union labor. His so-called "legit questions" have no place in my thread asking about sales. They were meant to crap the thread, that's it.

I also don't need a lecture from you, if you don't like what I say, follow Cricket's advice: http://www.electriciantalk.com/f34/can-i-block-posts-messages-specific-users-173090/

BTW, I was never joking.


----------



## Palm (Jun 27, 2016)

So what's your excuse, genteel southerner?


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

It's like 5 year olds with a vocabulary .....


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

HackWork said:


> Your original post said that there was a sale on lights at Costco, you edited to ask me about my fetishes  So I assume you are just a troll too.
> 
> Jrannis has been trolling lately and decided to use my thread to continue his bullcrap, I don't need a lecture on Labor Day from some guy that lies about being a union company and using union labor. His so-called "legit questions" have no place in my thread asking about sales. They were meant to crap the thread, that's it.
> 
> ...


Heres about a quarter million dollars worth if you even know what this is. 
:whistling2:

Ah, you missed it.


----------



## 350X (May 20, 2016)

HackWork said:


> Your original post said that there was a sale on lights at Costco, you edited to ask me about my fetishes  So I assume you are just a troll too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Oh. You did see that, uh? I wouldn't have known. I was just bustin' ur ballz with the edit. Then saw the reply to suncoast was harsh. 
I don't want to ignore you, hack. I do like you. Happy Labor Day weekend. 
Btw. I won't forget you've tried to help me. Thanks again. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Am I going to have to teach you guys how to behave?


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

350X said:


> Oh. You did see that, uh? I wouldn't have known. I was just bustin' ur ballz with the edit. Then saw the reply to suncoast was harsh.
> I don't want to ignore you, hack. I do like you. Happy Labor Day weekend.
> Btw. I won't forget you've tried to help me. Thanks again.
> 
> ...


Now you make me feel bad.

It's all Jrannis' (Suncoast's) fault for this. Damn him!

I'm very emotional right now. :laughing:


----------



## Palm (Jun 27, 2016)

Now I understand why it's time to get big money out of politics!


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

HackWork said:


> Now you make me feel bad.
> 
> It's all Jrannis' (Suncoast's) fault for this. Damn him!
> 
> I'm very emotional right now. :laughing:


If I was in your part of the world, I would be watching the tennis. Agniezska's playing today. She's an amazing athlete.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Back on track, Tractor Supply is having a decent sale going on for the weekend. Got some nice Carhartt henley's yesterday for $12 a piece.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

We dont have a Tractor Supply in our County, the closest one is 40 miles into Palm Beach County.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Back on track, Tractor Supply is having a decent sale going on for the weekend. Got some nice Carhartt henley's yesterday for $12 a piece.


I got all this for $9 and I found a penny. That felt pretty discounted!


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Majewski said:


> I got all this for $9 and I found a penny. That felt pretty discounted!


Is that a fritter or an ugly in that box? I haven't had an ugly in years...


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Now I want donuts and light&sweet coffee, damnit. 

As for the topic of this thread, I was really hoping that Milwaukee would release their new lights and bigger battery packs for the holiday.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Suncoast Power said:


> We dont have a Tractor Supply in our County, the closest one is 40 miles into Palm Beach County.


Not sure if they have the same buys online. I got some Henley's, air hose fittings, dog injections, flea control supplies, cleaning supplies, and a couple cookbooks and was very happy with the final discounted pricing.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

I hit up Ace Hardware, Lowes, Tractor Supply, and Wally World for their holiday sales. I wonder if they get annoyed if you only buy sale items???


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

If they get you into the store, they have done their job.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Yes an apple fritter. This place is even open Sunday's!


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Suncoast Power said:


> If they get you into the store, they have done their job.


The Ace Hardware isn't a regular store for me but the sale buys were good. The prices on the non sale items looked to be at least twice the price of the stores I was in yesterday for the exact same items. Heard "is that it" about three times at the register, I came close to feeling guilty. Close..


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Majewski said:


> Yes an apple fritter. This place is even open Sunday's!


I miss the fritters my Gran used to make.....


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

MechanicalDVR said:


> The Ace Hardware isn't a regular store for me but the sale buys were good. The prices on the non sale items looked to be at least twice the price of the stores I was in yesterday for the exact same items. Heard "is that it" about three times at the register, I came close to feeling guilty. Close..


Don't let it bother you. Some times I'm so cheap, I squeak when I walk. :thumbup: (not saying you're cheap, you're just a good shopper)


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

MechanicalDVR said:


> The Ace Hardware isn't a regular store for me but the sale buys were good.  The prices on the non sale items looked to be at least twice the price of the stores I was in yesterday for the exact same items. Heard "is that it" about three times at the register, I came close to feeling guilty. Close..


Ace I believe are independently owned franchise businesses so the holiday sales probably don't benefit them much.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Bird dog said:


> Don't let it bother you. Some times I'm so cheap, I squeak when I walk. :thumbup: (not saying you're cheap, you're just a good shopper)


I'd admit to frugal, I don't mind spending good money on quality things. I hate getting ripped off. I picked up a Gerber knife yesterday for $9.00 (reg $34.00)
same knife at Ace $59.00, that to me is really a huge rip off.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

TGGT said:


> Ace I believe are independently owned franchise businesses so the holiday sales probably don't benefit them much.


I was surprised to see so many Craftsman tools outside of Sears.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

MechanicalDVR said:


> I was surprised to see so many Craftsman tools outside of Sears.


I'm done with craftsman until they source out of the US again. There are plenty of US wrenches and socket options, Wilde, Proto, Armstrong, SK, Snap On, Williams. Sure there are more I'm not familiar with.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

TGGT said:


> I'm done with craftsman until they source out of the US again. There are plenty of US wrenches and socket options, Wilde, Proto, Armstrong, SK, Snap On, Williams. Sure there are more I'm not familiar with.


Proto is made by the makers of Stanley, SK is made by the same people as Ideal, Snap-On and Williams have been around for a long time. Wilde I don't know.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Proto is made by the makers of Stanley, SK is made by the same people as Ideal, Snap-On and Williams have been around for a long time. Wilde I don't know.


Wilde made a lot of rebranded craftsman pliers, punches, and adjustable wrenches I believe. They look like okay tools, prices are comparable to channellock. Considered picking up their flush fastener slip joint pliers for car work.


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

What's a Henley?


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

MechanicalDVR said:


> The Ace Hardware isn't a regular store for me but the sale buys were good. The prices on the non sale items looked to be at least twice the price of the stores I was in yesterday for the exact same items. Heard "is that it" about three times at the register, I came close to feeling guilty. Close..


We had an ACE hardware and it was so easy to get in and out of. They had every kind of nut, bolt and screw imaginable. The owner retired and couldn't find anyone to take it over.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

A Little Short said:


> What's a Henley?


Basically a T-shirt with a button collar.


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Basically a T-shirt with a button collar.


Defeats the purpose of a T-shirt!
I don't like the buttons flopping as I would have to unbutton them.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

You all are kind of funny. But while you were arguing I went to a Molly Hatchet concert.....


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

A Little Short said:


> Defeats the purpose of a T-shirt!
> I don't like the buttons flopping as I would have to unbutton them.


Perfect for my liking, I hate anything tight around my neck.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

I can't stand crap around my neck too tight. I prefer fall weather though so I can have a hoody protect my neck from aprons. The apron strap always gives me a rash lol.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Majewski said:


> I can't stand crap around my neck too tight. I prefer fall weather though so I can have a hoody protect my neck from aprons. The apron strap always gives me a rash lol.


I dug out a hoody today. 4 degrees here (that's 39 degrees for you southern heathens).


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

The 35-45 degree weather is nice because you can wear light winter attire and remain warm and cooled off easier.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

I bought 5 hi viz pocket t-shirts, 5 boxers, and a pair of jeans from allamericanclothing.com. All things I was anticipating to purchase in the next few months but at a 15% discount.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Labor Day sale loot:


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

I ended up at lowes buying a bunch of leds for cans. No real sale on these other than instant utility rebate. So far so good. Starting with ones not on dimmers. Bought a new laptop from Dell. Daughter takes this one.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

Majewski said:


> I can't stand crap around my neck too tight. I prefer fall weather though so I can have a hoody protect my neck from aprons. The apron strap always gives me a rash lol.


Maybe you should ask your husband for a more comfortable apron.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Going_Commando said:


> Maybe you should ask your husband for a more comfortable apron.


One that matches his purse? Christmas is coming.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Majewski said:


> I can't stand crap around my neck too tight. I prefer fall weather though so I can have a hoody protect my neck from aprons. The apron strap always gives me a rash lol.


My wife says I'ma hoodie poster child, i have maybe 40-50 of them in various material weights. A couple Carhartt's are super thick material.


----------

